# Found Eco Toilet Seat



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

I found an Eco Safe toilet seat on the river. Since most everyone can describe them, why don't you tell me what river you lost it on and we can get it back to you.

Rob


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Upper C duh.


----------



## teleski1 (Nov 8, 2004)

Lost seat on upper Colorado had blue mesh bag 
Please tell me if this is the one thanks


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

you might have to be more specific...
rough estimate on the age???
does it smell like roast beef n peppers???


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Lost one on first day of a Cataract trip Summer 2013 coming down the Green side. My group was NOT happy bout that.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

teletoes said:


> Lost one on first day of a Cataract trip Summer 2013 coming down the Green side. My group was NOT happy bout that.


At least they got to get some grooves on.


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

A customer of ours lost seat and tank in flash flood on Deso in September. I believe they said it was around rattlesnake camp.


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

Found the owner.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesomely well done!


----------

